# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle All-In-One Module V2.1 MTK & eMMc ISP Update 26-April-2020

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle All-In-One Module V2.1* *{Ramadan Mubarak}* *Fast Speed !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates* 
We are Glad to Present Aqua-Dongle New Addition *HOT!* --- *Free* *eMMc ISP* Module Support
 Any Universal Adapter Will Work as long as Connected CMD,Data0,CLK,Vcc..  *eMMc Isp Module:* *Improved!* Automated Device Lock Removal old and New Encrypted Devices *Improved!* Detection  *Fixed* Write Xml *Fixed* Minor Gui Bugs  *MTK Features*  *New* Mediatek 2 Boot Methods (exe or Dll) *[Added]* Mediatek AQUA EXE Protocol Boot *[Added]* Mediatek SP DLL Protocol Boot *[Added]* Write Scatter in 3 Different Methods *[Added]* Mediatek Sign Firmware Write Support *[Added]* Force Format Firmware Before Write**  *[Added]* More Ids for Auto Detection *[Added]* Mediatek Manual Cpu List *34+* *CPU List*
MT6572,MT6582,MT6592,MT6571,MT6595,MT8127,MT6752,M  T2601,MT8173
MT6795,MT6735,MT6737,MT6580,MT8590,MT8163,MT6755,M  T6797,MT6570
MT6757,MT8167,MT6763,MT6758,MT6739,MT6771,MT6775,M  T8695,MT6799
MT6765,MT3967,MT6761,MT6575,MT6577,MT0571,MT6753  *Added Following Features Manual Mode:*  *MTK ADB Feature's* *[Added]* Read Device Information Secure & Non Secure *[Added]* Remove Frp Lock Non Secure Device's *[Added]* Remove Frp Lock Secure Device's *[Added]* Disable screen lock's PIN,Pass,Pattern etc  *MTK META Mode Feature's* *[Added]* Read Device Information Secure & Non Secure *[Added]* Read Pattern Lock (Not All CPU Supported) *[Added]* Factory Data Reset (Wipe Data) *[Added]* Imei Repair 1,2,3,4 in Meta Mode *[Added]* Read Network(Sim Lock) Codes *[Added]* Direct Unlock(Network)  *MTK Flash Mode Feature's* *[Added]* Read Device Information *[Added]* Remove Frp Lock Secure & Non Secure *[Added]* Read Pattern Lock (Not All Model) *[Added]* Factory Data Reset (Wipe Data) Secure & Non Secure *[Added]* Disable Screen Locks Secure & Non Secure *[Added]* Fix-DL Image Error Secure & Non Secure Device's *[Added]* Read Device Phonebook .Txt  *[Added]* Read Device SMS .Txt  *[Added]* Read Device Calls Log .Txt  
NOTE! Those Model's that was in Aqua Model List (Not All Supported)  *MTK AT Mode (Modem) Mode Feature's* *[Added]* Read Device Information *[Added]* Imei Repair 1,2,3,4   *!ADD Support New Model List & Brand's*  [====== AGTELL ======]    [+] DUNNS 703G   [+] Style        [+] TCT 4016X     [====== GFIVE ======]  [+] GFIVE president(G6)  [+] GFIVE President G6C  [+] GFIVE President G6 Plus  [+] GFIVE TAB GPad701   [====== Haier ======]  [+] G10        [+] G20        [+] G30        [+] Haier I40  [+] Haier I50  [+] Haier I70  [+] HM-N501-FL   [+] Mobilink JS-300  [+] Mobilink JS-500  [+] Mobilink JS-700  [+] T757   [====== Hisense ======]    [+] HS-U970    [====== HTC ======]  [+] Desire 310 V1-DUG    [+] Desire D626w       [====== Huawei ======]  [+] Ascend Y220-U10  [+] Ascend Y330-U01  [+] Ascend Y330-U11  [+] Ascend Y360-U61  [+] Ascend Y511-U30  [+] Ascend Y520-U22  [+] Ascend Y600-U20   [====== Lenovo ======]    [+] A316i         [+] A378t         [+] A3000-H       [+] A3500-HV      [+] A2010-a       [+] A5860         [+] A820          [+] S5000         [+] S650           [====== OPPO ======]    [+] A11w          [+] 1201          [+] R1001         [+] R2001         [+] R831K         [+] R831T         [+] X9009          [====== Rivo ======]    [+] RHYTHM J05         [+] RHYTHM RX55        [+] RHYTHM RX60        [+] RHYTHM RX70        [+] RHYTHM RX80        [+] RHYTHM RX150       [+] RHYTHM RX180       [+] RHYTHM RX300       [+] RHYTHM RX350       [+] RHYTHM RX400        [====== MobiWire ======]    [+] Halona MobiWire    [====== LAVA ======]    [+] IRIS 41     [+] iris 50     [+] iris 600    [+] iris 605    [+] Iris 758    [+] Iris 810    [+] iris 870     [====== INFINIX ======]    [+] Hot 4 X557           [+] Hot 5 Lite X559c      [====== QMobile ======]    [+] Z12 Pro     [+] Blue 5       [====== ZTE ======]   [+] Blade A452   
More News Coming Soon  *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet *  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple      systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime.  *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!  *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Updates will Follow Us
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports  
Best Regard
 AQUA Dongle Team
________________________________________ 
IF You Love With Your Family Then  Stay* Home* Stay* Safe*

----------

